# Long Term Rental



## maggie888 (May 16, 2016)

I have friends who want to do a long term rental (just on 90 days to avoid getting a permesso at this stage) in Tuscany or possibly Umbria. Does anyone know of reputable immobiliare handling long term rental in the area. I could help them down our way if they would come to Abruzzo, but alas....
Should have said, these are Australians = non-EU


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Have you checked AirBnB? There are lots of properties listed in Umbria: https://www.airbnb.com/s/Umbria--Italy?guests=&ss_id=msxagy7k&source=bb&s_tag=XAADmHWG


----------



## maggie888 (May 16, 2016)

accbgb said:


> Have you checked AirBnB? There are lots of properties listed in Umbria: https://www.airbnb.com/s/Umbria--Italy?guests=&ss_id=msxagy7k&source=bb&s_tag=XAADmHWG


Thanks accbgb, good thought, will pass it on.


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Just did a 90 day rental in Anzio through Airbnb. Plenty of places in Tuscany & Umbria with a variety of prices.


----------

